# Unreleased Villagers In Pocket Camp You Want To See



## Emolga59 (Sep 17, 2019)

For me:


Level Up: Pecan is my favorite villager so I'd love to see her in Pocket Camp but I'll literally stop playing if Pecan becomes a map.

Maps: Ursala and Dora because I do like them so it wouldn't be a waste of time if I get there maps so I will actually get decent villagers instead of Klaus (no offense I just don't like him.)

What are your thoughts?


----------



## seliph (Sep 17, 2019)

i hate the map villager mechanic personally, i wish everyone became available via furniture crafting again

that being said i want willow, olivia, jambette, and genji! i also would like to see some non-new leaf villagers added like woolio, sunny, and meow


----------



## Ras (Sep 18, 2019)

With Erik, Lolly, and Flora, I'd have all my villagers available.


----------



## lexy_ (Sep 18, 2019)

I want Kali in my camping (he is my favourite since wild world) but I guess that will never happen because of the new mechanics ....hmmm I should start saving sparkles stones just in case


----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 19, 2019)

Jeremiah and Eunice are my top two choices, oh my goooosh.

Felicity, Katt, Tipper, Deirdre, Marcel, Peaches, Marcie, Lyman, Monty, Deli, Zucker, Tiffany, and Baabara are all extremely important honourable mentions though.


----------



## auroral (Sep 20, 2019)

I'm not a fan of the map mechanic and would love it if they'd release more villagers that you unlock via level up + crafting their furniture, but I kind of doubt it'll happen at this point :c
That being said, I'd really like to see Jambette, Zucker, Blanche, and Gonzo! But then again, pretty much anyone from either of my new leaf towns who hasnt already been added, I'd love to see pop up!


----------



## Velvet Hearts (Sep 28, 2019)

I hate villager maps (especially in the gulliver update) so I hope to just have new level up villagers. Most of my favorites are already in but it’d be nice to get Sydney, but I’m not sure if she’s already in the game. It’d also be cool if we got new villagers for Pocket camp but that probably would never happen because they mostly like recycling stuff that isn’t new leaf ticket clothes/furniture.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I hate villager maps (especially in the gulliver update) so I hope to just have new level up villagers. Most of my favorites are already in but it?d be nice to get Sydney, but I?m not sure if she?s already in the game. It?d also be cool if we got new villagers for Pocket camp but that probably would never happen because they mostly like recycling stuff that isn?t new leaf ticket clothes/furniture.


----------



## You got mail! (Sep 28, 2019)

If Coco comes to pocket camp, I’ll be so happy.


----------



## Emolga59 (Sep 29, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## CaramelCookie (Sep 29, 2019)

Freckles, Chow, Ursala, Blanche, Poncho, Dora, and many more~


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 29, 2019)

definitely love to see my baby Hugh !! also apparently ruby hasn't been added yet either, i'd love for her to be in ACPC too.


----------



## moonrisekingdom (Sep 29, 2019)

lolly and walker


----------



## cornimer (Sep 30, 2019)

I want Walker and Jambette, although I agree with others that I hate unlocking them all via maps. I was heartbroken that Agent S. was released in a map; she was one of my most wanted additions, but now I feel like I will never get her.


----------



## Hanif1807 (Sep 30, 2019)

I want to have the villagers who also happen to live in my town in ACNL but not appeared in Pocket Camp; Erik, Timbra, Hugh, and Shep

Oh, and i hope they add Felicity too


----------



## LaFra (Oct 1, 2019)

Where is Flora?? :C


----------



## geetry (Oct 5, 2019)

Melba, Lolly, Ruby, Zucker and Tangy!


----------

